# Wren Chicks



## stillhunter (May 13, 2015)

Wife found 5 yes 5 young Wren chicks just off the deck and a bunch of commotion, chirping w them and the parents. The little boogers are not near flight stage yet and seemed to scatter all over the backyard looking like toads hopping and scooting around. I had a ceramic birdhouse under the deck for them but 5 was way to many to fit in it and grow apparently.


----------

